# Height of a 3 month old



## bittnerfamily4 (Apr 6, 2012)

My GSD is 3 months old and she seems a little on the small side. How tall should she be right now. I seen a 4 month old GSD a few weeks ago and she was about 3 times bigger than my pup.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

They do a huge amount of growing between 3 months and 4 months. I think my pup was twenty-something pounds at 3 months and 40 pounds at 4 months.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't worry about your dogs size. whatever her height
and frame is it's what it's suppose to be.



[email protected] said:


> My GSD is 3 months old and she seems a little on the small side.
> 
> >>> How tall should she be right now. <<<<
> 
> I seen a 4 month old GSD a few weeks ago and she was about 3 times bigger than my pup.


----------

